# My new baby I should be getting Mid-July!



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

She is a Merle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she is so beautiful!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> Oh my goodness, she is so beautiful!


I just saw your post on having bigger mischiefs and I agree that it is the best, I have five (she will make six) and seeing how everyone interacts, how hierarchy works and the like is one of my favorite things! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

And thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg please show more pics as she grows, merles are so cute!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Will do! I'm so excited to see her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh how precious!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

MeinTora said:


> I just saw your post on having bigger mischiefs and I agree that it is the best, I have five (she will make six) and seeing how everyone interacts, how hierarchy works and the like is one of my favorite things!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They really are so much fun! I would have dozens of them if I had the space. Unfortunately, I have decided 6 is my limit- or at least until I see another sweet rat I have to bring home .


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> They really are so much fun! I would have dozens of them if I had the space. Unfortunately, I have decided 6 is my limit- or at least until I see another sweet rat I have to bring home .


My girlfriend says 6 is our limit, but when I'm older and have the funds I'd like 10-12. I'd also love to have a fixed boy in out mischief! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

So cute and tiny


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

rileys-mom said:


> So cute and tiny


The breeder told me she opened her eyes last night 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/CwXiG1w.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SVoUbdo.jpg

I'll be getting an agouti girl from another litter also! The first girl is a variegated UK pearl Merle and the other is an Irish agouti. We are thinking or naming the merle Marina and the agouti Esker 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

New pictures of our babies. 3 weeks old.
http://i.imgur.com/IP84JmE.jpg
Wanderlust
Dwarf variegated agouti doe

http://i.imgur.com/uejLjC5.jpg 
Marina
Standard variegated UK pearl Merle 

Both dumbos  such beautiful girls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry if I'm just being silly, but from what I've heard, 3 weeks is too young to be taken away from its mother and just opened its eyes?! Sounds waaayyyy too young, I don't think that breeder knows quite what there doing frankly.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

SneakyLord said:


> Sorry if I'm just being silly, but from what I've heard, 3 weeks is too young to be taken away from its mother and just opened its eyes?! Sounds waaayyyy too young, I don't think that breeder knows quite what there doing frankly.


Oh, no, they are still with the breeder, I won't be getting them for another 3 weeks. She took these pictures  I understand your worry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

They are so cute, almost _too_ cute! Bet you cannot wait to bring them home!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> They are so cute, almost _too_ cute! Bet you cannot wait to bring them home!


Thank you  and it is torture .-. I am counting down the days...(13 to go) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay! It will go by so quick, I remember I thought I was going to go crazy waiting for my baby boys (I was on a waiting list for a different litter a few months before they were born, but there were complications so I was bumped to the next) and I could not pick them up until they were 8 weeks old. The pickup day came so soon and I was so nervous I had "cold feet" that morning not sure if I was actually ready for 2 more baby rats. Of course I could not imagine life without them now! Hope you get lots of pictures so we can fawn over your new little ladies


----------

